# Maine Vape Co. - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (9/9/20)

​*MAINE VAPE CO. – ECLIPSE/COSMIC DUST*
*Int. - USA*

*Flavour Description: *

“Not your every day vape. This Homemade Chocolate Donut, dunked in a beautiful cappuccino made with fresh roasted espresso beans, is out of this world!”

*VG/PG:* 80/20
*Nic*: 6mg

*My comments: *

It is indeed “out of this world”! I’ve found that chocolate flavours can be quite difficult to get right, but this one just hits the spot – not too light; not too rich, with a subtle doughnut taste.
The chocolate lingers on the palate and it’s so yummy that I don’t want to eat or drink anything afterwards, as I want the flavour to stay in my mouth.

The cappuccino comes through slightly, but chocolate is definitely the main flavour and I would classify this juice as a Chocolate and not as a Coffee.

*Would I buy this juice again:* I would queue in the pouring rain to buy it!

*Mod:* Eleaf iJust 3 
*Coil:* Commercial – SMOK V8 Baby Mesh 0.15ohm
*Watts*: 80W

*Coffee Review #162*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 206866
> View attachment 206867
> ​*MAINE VAPE CO. – ECLIPSE/COSMIC DUST*
> *Int. - USA*
> ...



Is this ejuice harsh on coils and cotton/loaded with artificial sweetener?
I was contemplating buying this in my US shipment but ended up not buying as I cannot find anything on Reddit or juicedb.
The Prickly Pear juice is their most popular I believe.

Did you buy this in SA? If so, where?


----------



## Hooked (10/9/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Is this ejuice harsh on coils and cotton/loaded with artificial sweetener?
> I was contemplating buying this in my US shipment but ended up not buying as I cannot find anything on Reddit or juicedb.
> The Prickly Pear juice is their most popular I believe.
> 
> Did you buy this in SA? If so, where?



@CMMACKEM It hasn't been hard on the coils and it's not overly sweet either. I imported it.
EDIT: I'll let you know if and when I get more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/9/20)

Thanks @Hooked - very interesting
Love your wide tastes and the way you try out so many juices!
Really cool - and thanks for sharing your views on them with us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/9/20)

Hooked said:


> @CMMACKEM It hasn't been hard on the coils and it's not overly sweet either. I imported it.
> EDIT: I'll let you know if and when I get more.



As a matter of interest, how much did you pay for it? Listed price on US website?

So it is a super premium/artisan juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> As a matter of interest, how much did you pay for it? Listed price on US website?
> 
> So it is a super premium/artisan juice?



@CMMACKEM 
I bought it from eJuice.com a loooong time ago for an acquaintance and and we shared the bottle. When I post a coffee review it doesn't mean that I bought the juice recently. I always have coffees which haven't been tried yet.

I can't remember what the price was.

Is it a super premium/artisan juice? I wouldn't know lol. I choose my juice based on its flavour description. I can see that you're very careful before you buy juice, asking a lot of questions, doing your research. Me? I jump in atty first and hope for the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

